# How do you suggest I get DMT?



## MADnuggi (Apr 26, 2012)

Whatup everybody, for awhile I have been wanting to try DMT. I just really want to feel what its all about but have no idea how to get some. Ive checked around defiantly and have no connects for it.. how do you guys suggest I get some? Order roots online and extract? anything local? whats the easiest method in your experience?
thanks in advance


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 27, 2012)

How do you difiantly look for drugs?
Order and extract it.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> How do you difiantly look for drugs?
> Order and extract it.


Seems like the best bet to me. Besides, after you do that. You can go to your mirror and say "You are the man".


----------



## glShemp (Apr 27, 2012)

Your search term is DMT extraction. It's nasty. Acid, lye, lighter fluid. Please don't hurt yourself.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

glShemp said:


> Your search term is DMT extraction. It's nasty. Acid, lye, lighter fluid. Please don't hurt yourself.


Or your neighbors.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 27, 2012)

glShemp said:


> Your search term is DMT extraction. It's nasty. Acid, lye, lighter fluid. Please don't hurt yourself.


Yeah. Wear long sleeves and pants and no open toed shoes and safety glasses and nitrile gloves. No open flames or smoking. Use an electric hot plate not a gas range. All very simple common sense stuff. Vent the area well. 
Really not hard at all. And don't put a nonpolar solvent in an unknown plastic. Some teks say to. They are all written by idiots who shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

The Duck knows. Listen to the duck.


----------



## RollOneUpHomie (May 3, 2012)

I love my DMT.
I ordered 2.3 kilo of Root Bark from the internet.
Cook 1lb of Root Bark with 1 pint vinegar and 3 pints water in a crocpot. This step is Called Acification, it makes the DMT seperate from the lye to be used later.
Cook the root bark in the vinegar water for 4 hours, and then strain it out.Put root back acificying because it can be used again. Mix your root juice and lye in a 1 gallon pickle jar, add some Naptha (paint thinner) cap the jar and shake it up softly, the jar will get warm when you mix the lye with root juice and naptha. Once you have flipped (shook) and let sit for a few hours the Naptha will rise to the top, use a eye dropper to pull the naptha off of the top and fill 1 cm of a pimiento jar with the naptha. Stick this capped in the freezer for 4-6 hours and DMT crystals begin to form. Stir with a scraper (i use mine from my Sharpstone grinder) and make sure you break loose as many crystals as possible, then pour your naptha/crystal mix through a coffee filter and the crystals will stay on the coffee filter. scrape the rest of the crystals out of the jar onto the coffee filter and add the naptha back into your 1gal jar with the lye water mixture. Once the dmt dries, put it onto a little bed of tobacco or weed, put your flame near the dmt and it will melt. then continue to burn the weed AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE and put some good music on (=
this is a basic order of directions you will need, try erowid or dmt-nexus for betters teks. This tek is referred to as the Marsiofolds tek. 1lb of root bark makes around 2.5gs of dmt. 50mg is a break through dose. And as the others have said be safe. the stuff you are playing with is dangerous.
DMT is one of the happiest trips ive ever been on, no bad experiences. But the trips can be so amazing that they are shocking. Stay high my friends (=


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (May 3, 2012)

ya just make its easier than makin a bowl of cereal and a hell of a lot quicker than growin weed. keywords : A/B , mimosa , DMT


----------



## high|hgih (May 3, 2012)

Whats the yield like? I have never gotten into making dmt, but a lot of my friends have.

I always thought it'd be fun. But say I ordered a kilo of mimosa, roughly how much dmt will that produce if I know only a tiny bit about extractions? Ive done plenty of dxm/lsa extractions but that is it unfortunately

As for you though, extract it, its the obvious advice and apparently is really easy and worth it haha I wish you luck


----------



## RollOneUpHomie (May 3, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> Whats the yield like? I have never gotten into making dmt, but a lot of my friends have.
> 
> I always thought it'd be fun. But say I ordered a kilo of mimosa, roughly how much dmt will that produce if I know only a tiny bit about extractions? Ive done plenty of dxm/lsa extractions but that is it unfortunately
> 
> As for you though, extract it, its the obvious advice and apparently is really easy and worth it haha I wish you luck


1lb of Root bark makes roughly 2.5 grams depending on how much is processed in the extraction


----------



## DoctorSmoke (May 3, 2012)

i got like over an ounce of rootbark (dont know exact weight) in a ziplock bag. i figured its not worth extracting, but i want to learn how to extract. my friend told me acid base extraction isnt that good and using lye water is best. he made premo quality white crystal DMT with no yellow or colors. im still on the fence with this idea as the bag is still sitting in my room lol. u gotta plan this out so u dont waste anything or screw up on a step. 

youll never forget the taste of DMT, i find its like grandpa's tobacco pipe, others say burnt plastic.


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

LucidSpore said:


> This isn't answering your question but the more you lucid dream the more you can tap into the naturally produced DMT trips your brain produces every night when you go to sleep. I do a lot of lucid dreaming an I find that up 5-10 minutes before I fall asleep flowing pasterns of sacred geometry creep into my vision then its all a mater of waiting for the pulsating pasterns to fully engulf me breaking me threw to multiple dimensions


I have a very similar processes that I go through before I reach that state. The only problem is that my upstairs neighbors 4 year old daughter usually senses me going into/through that state and then tries to wake me up by banging on the floor. It pisses me off when she does that.


----------



## RollOneUpHomie (May 4, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> i got like over an ounce of rootbark (dont know exact weight) in a ziplock bag. i figured its not worth extracting, but i want to learn how to extract. my friend told me acid base extraction isnt that good and using lye water is best. he made premo quality white crystal DMT with no yellow or colors. im still on the fence with this idea as the bag is still sitting in my room lol. u gotta plan this out so u dont waste anything or screw up on a step.
> 
> youll never forget the taste of DMT, i find its like grandpa's tobacco pipe, others say burnt plastic.


Acid to Base is the best, because being that the DMT and the Lye/Water are on exact ends of the Ph scale, the dmt is easier to crystallize in the naphtha.
Yellow coloration comes from there being lye in the naphtha, you gotta have real steady hands. If i ever get lye into my pull i always pour it back and try again. It just doesnt seem safe.


----------



## RollOneUpHomie (May 4, 2012)

Yes, it is a taste youll never forget. And you'll recognize it immediately when you smell it. i second the 'burnt plastic' opinion.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (May 4, 2012)

Hey Roll, would you please go into some detail about the amazing and shocking part? What kind of experiences have you had with it?


----------



## testtime (May 14, 2012)

I was under the impression the yellow is a result of some of the fat/oil still there.

You sure it's lye?


----------



## MrEDuck (May 15, 2012)

It's not lye it's other oils. This is the proper procedure for getting nice white DMT. Use dilute acid to get the pH < 4, wash with heptane, chuck the heptane. Add base to the aqueous layer until pH = 11. Extract with heptane a few times. Remove half the solvent (a rotovap or distillation allows you to recycle the solvent) freeze precip. Recrystallize from heptane (use ~20mL/g of DMT). Visit other realms.


----------



## DaSprout (May 16, 2012)

Mr E. Duck always makes it sound so easy.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 16, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Mr E. Duck always makes it sound so easy.


That's because I'm just writing it out. As my first year organic prof said "the paper never complains when you're wrong."
Writing procedure is just like writing a recipe in a cookbook. When you have to determine how much solvent to use, how long to run it for etc there's a lot of judgement calls to make. A good procedure is just the start. One of the reasons I prefer heptane to naphtha is consistency. Naphtha is a mix of a bunch of light organics, it's never consistent. I find this procedure gets the cleanest crude product, it doesn't yield as well as STB initially, but is a little better on final product. At least when I've run them side by side. I just can't deal with product that doesn't look like what the Merck Index or CRC describes. If I could say with 99%+ certainty the impurities were harmless inert compounds it would be a different story. But I can't because I don't have a GC/MS or NMR in my basement.


----------



## MADnuggi (May 16, 2012)

That duck is a pro


----------



## DaSprout (May 16, 2012)

Yeah he aint all quackers... Yet.


----------



## Maikuaikidoka (May 28, 2012)

Good place to order rootbark?


----------



## harry brandy (Dec 2, 2012)

Where can I bye mimosa root bark?


----------



## testtime (Dec 2, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> i got like over an ounce of rootbark (dont know exact weight) in a ziplock bag. i figured its not worth extracting, but i want to learn how to extract. my friend told me acid base extraction isnt that good and using lye water is best. he made premo quality white crystal DMT with no yellow or colors. im still on the fence with this idea as the bag is still sitting in my room lol. u gotta plan this out so u dont waste anything or screw up on a step.
> 
> youll never forget the taste of DMT, i find its like grandpa's tobacco pipe, others say burnt plastic.


I actually prefer the offwhite experience.

http://wiki.dmt-nexus.me/Jungle_Spice

I'm a once-every-few-months take a hit of DMT kind of guy. I'm not sure if I am done with what it needs to teach me, but I'm not ready to put it away yet.

I had a pickle jar full off root-bark/lye mixture with an inch of naptha on it, hanging around for about a year.

I spun it, pulled it, poured it in small jars, and put it in the -30F freezer. Snow globes in the morn.

That filtered then fully dried is a yellowish DRY powder.

That was then sampled and put away for a few months.

So last night a buddy of a buddy is hanging around, and he would really like some. He's only had the pure white crystal before, but he did not make it himself. He was a bit perturbed by the yellow, but wanted it anyway. He is experienced with it (multiple times, loved it), so I simply smiled, gave him the whole vial and a razor and a tray, and said enjoy.

He almost dumped the vial in the bowl. I stopped him, explained the concept of unknown strength and the need for a VERY small taster dose to then calibrate the next hit.

He setup his music, took the hit, and kicked back. The others in the room gave some respectful quiet distance.

He'd never had a hit so powerful that lasted so long. He chose not take a 2nd hit, he was done for the night.


----------



## Fiend4The$ (Dec 2, 2012)

Silk Road. They have everything.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiend4The$ said:


> Silk Road. They have everything.


Is that the one you need TOR for? anyone got any other ideas for Cali area? or is Tor the way to go? thnx


----------



## qaws83 (Jul 11, 2013)

Does the yellow mimosa tree's root bark work as well as any? Or is there a particular variety, if so could someone post the name and a picture


----------



## Kervork (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck finding mimosa. The main suppliers seem to have been shut down. If all else fails you can extract it from human pineal glands if you can get enough of them. Perhaps there are homeless in your area?


----------



## drhAK (Dec 14, 2018)

RollOneUpHomie said:


> I love my DMT.
> I ordered 2.3 kilo of Root Bark from the internet.
> Cook 1lb of Root Bark with 1 pint vinegar and 3 pints water in a crocpot. This step is Called Acification, it makes the DMT seperate from the lye to be used later.
> Cook the root bark in the vinegar water for 4 hours, and then strain it out.Put root back acificying because it can be used again. Mix your root juice and lye in a 1 gallon pickle jar, add some Naptha (paint thinner) cap the jar and shake it up softly, the jar will get warm when you mix the lye with root juice and naptha. Once you have flipped (shook) and let sit for a few hours the Naptha will rise to the top, use a eye dropper to pull the naptha off of the top and fill 1 cm of a pimiento jar with the naptha. Stick this capped in the freezer for 4-6 hours and DMT crystals begin to form. Stir with a scraper (i use mine from my Sharpstone grinder) and make sure you break loose as many crystals as possible, then pour your naptha/crystal mix through a coffee filter and the crystals will stay on the coffee filter. scrape the rest of the crystals out of the jar onto the coffee filter and add the naptha back into your 1gal jar with the lye water mixture. Once the dmt dries, put it onto a little bed of tobacco or weed, put your flame near the dmt and it will melt. then continue to burn the weed AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE and put some good music on (=
> ...


I


Not sure if youre still active on here, but i would so appreciate it if you could just help me with a couole questions i have. I wont be annoying, promise


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2018)

Make it Yourself.


----------



## mrpuffins (Jan 10, 2019)

Any luck? Im looking into some options but nothing on yhe internet seems legit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2019)

Gotta love these siggis^, am I right Mates?


----------

